# Solved: Belkin N+ wireless modem router keeps on dropping connection



## Satchelmouth (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all,
My dad recently brought a Belkin N+ wireless modem router for my parents home and asked me to set it up for him (as he is not very tech-savy). I set the router up with no problems whilst the rents were away in Malta on holiday and had no problems for about 4 days. 

When they arrived back the internet was still fine until the next day when for no apparent reason the connection dropped and i had to power cycle it to make it work again. Now at least once a say the router will drop the connection and i have no idea why. I have tried every logical combination of settings and i cannot stop it from dropping the connection.

I've called up Belkin tech support but they were useless and told me to try everything I have already tried which is:

Static IP.
Fixed DNS.
Power cycling.
Firmware update.
Checking the log file.
Restoring defaults.
Turning the firewall off.
Adding MAC addresses of the relevant computers to the routers "safe" list. 
Port forwarding ...

And the list goes on.

All i can think of now is to call BT and post my Router settings here (these are the most stable settings i've found so far).
Can someone please check out these settings and make sure i haven't done somethign incredibly stupid? I am a software engineering student and fairly confident of my abilities but it would be nice to have another opinion (not Belkins).

LAN Settings:

IP Address: 192.168.2.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
DHCP Server: On
IP Pool Starting Address: 192.168.2.2
IP Pool Ending Address: 192.168.2.100
Lease Time: Forever
Local Domain Name: Belkin 

Connection Type:

PPPoA
IP Assigned by ISP: Yes
VPI/VCI: 0/0
Encapsulation: VC Mux
MTU 1454

DNS:

Automatic from ISP

Wireless Channel: 10
Extension Channel: 6
SSID: Chase
Wireless Mode: 802.11b&802.11g&802.11n
Bandwidth: 20/40mhz
Broadcast SSID: Yes
Protected mode: OFF
802.11e/WMM QoS: ON

Security:

Security Mode: WPA/WPA2-Personal(PSK)
Authentication: WPA-PSK+WPA2-PSK
Wi-Fi Protected Setup: Enabled
Block ICMP Ping: YES

DDNS: Disabled


Please help me!


----------



## Satchelmouth (Jan 9, 2010)

It should also be noted that the computers in the house are running XP or Windows 7


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd start with the router and network drivers. This sounds like the last two items in the list would be something to try first, then upgrade your drivers and try different channels.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.


----------



## Satchelmouth (Jan 9, 2010)

I have tried all of these things and none of them worked before. Any other ideas or problems with my configuration?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Replace the router.


----------



## eebbesen (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a similar problem which was driving me nuts: My Belkin dropped the wireless connection several times a day (maybe due to a lot of b traffic in my neighborhood). Since I was VPNed into work, I kept having to login again and again.

What worked? I set Protected Mode to ON. After making this change, I have NOT had any dropped connections.

I experimented with different channels and modes (n only, b and g only, etc.) but none of that seemed to make a difference.


----------



## Satchelmouth (Jan 9, 2010)

I have now resolved this by shouting at Belkin and requesting a new router (which works as it should).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Figured that would be the net result, thanks for the feedback.


----------

